# [Question] Upgrading from CM7 to CM9



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Usually I would just take the latest rom and go from there.. but since I've been reading theres a fix for this and that etc&#8230; like with CM9 alpha 0.5 you needed to get some fix but that fix is included in 0.6

So I have a few questions
- I don't want to lose my game saves.. so I will be using Titanium Backup; do I need specific version of that? Or does any version work now with CM9 a0.6?
- Also, after backing up with TB, i need to copy over to my PC.. im guessing right? wouldn't data wipe/factory reset remove that otherwise?
- I am upgrading from CM7 (gonna data wipe/cache) so what does 'Factory Reset' do? How is that different from data wipe?
- Do I need to make a nandroid backup?
- Other than streaming HD videos (youtube/Netflix) does hardware acceleration make any other difference (or prevent me from doing something)?
- From the CM9 guide, I got the Alpha0.6 CM9, new ACMEinstaller&#8230; do I need anything else? Gapps?

Thanks


----------



## ender2003 (Oct 21, 2011)

I did not make any backups and followed the instructions to upgrade using ACMEInstaller2 that are found on this site, and all my stuff was still there after the upgrade. Went from CM7 alpha 3 to CM9 alpha 0.6 with no issues. Also did not have to do anything with Gapps. Your mileage may vary...


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Well the instructions I’ve read recommend you to perform data wipe/factory reset… wouldn’t that wipe out my saves/progress?


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

hotshotz79 said:


> Well the instructions I've read recommend you to perform data wipe/factory reset&#8230; wouldn't that wipe out my saves/progress?


Read the very first post fully and use ACMEInstaller2. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15509-releasealpha06-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

#1. ACMEInstaller 2
#2. update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha0.6-fullofbugs.zip
#3. update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
#4. Gapps ICS 4.0.3 11.12.22.zip (Want version 10 or higher, I used this one.)
#5. update-twrp-tenderloin-2.0.0RC0-signed.zip (IF you want touchscreen Recovery) and until Koush finalizes the one he's working on

You can use TiBu and you can save most of your data. I'd recommend doing all the wipes and factory reset. This was the way I did it with those files, and I haven't had the "bugs" that some are having. Hardware is ok, but will get better.

Alpha. 0.6 from my understanding does not need any "fix/ updates"


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks... got the Gapps v11 too.
Done upgrading.. im in Cm9 now


----------

